# Cleaning dust that settles



## 207 WoodWorks (Dec 8, 2013)

My shop is in my basement and of course there are other things down there besides my shop tools. I have a ceiling mounted Jet Air Filtration system that does a decent job of clearing the air. How do you guys clean all the dust that does end up settling. In the past Ive taken my air chuck and blown everything down with a fan in the window. Just curious to see what others do.


----------



## Maylar (Sep 3, 2013)

Shop vac works for me.


----------



## lilman (Nov 22, 2012)

I have a very precise and thorough way of handling dust. I use a leaf blower. Blows out the dust along with other objects I don't want blown around.


----------



## Tom King (Nov 22, 2013)

I also use a leaf blower when the wind is blowing fairly strong. I put big doors on opposite ends of the shop. Start at the upwind end, and blast away. The wind helps carry it out the other end.


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

lilman said:


> I have a very precise and thorough way of handling dust. I use a leaf blower. Blows out the dust along with other objects I don't want blown around.


 +1 only way to go! I do the same for my cartridge filters.


----------



## kkalin78 (Dec 20, 2012)

I also use a leaf blower and air-filtration system. It works pretty well imho


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

If it's a manageable amount of dust, and you want to capture it the Swiffer dust thingy (believe it or not) does a great job. This can get expensive if you're trying to clean a lot of dust, but in a basement shop it may be the ticket. But a good vac (Gore Clean Stream filter) can get a lot of it as well. In my detached shop I use both, but I also have a pretty good DC to get as much as possible at the source; that's really the key to dust control.


----------

